# TLF 4th of July Photos | 2019



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Post up your 4th of July photos here!

Share whatever you've got - mow/stripes, grilling, fireworks... show us how you are celebrating our nation's independence!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, here in the Free Republic of Texas, we plan to celebrate the Fourth of July in the traditional red-blooded American way of shooting off a whole bunch of stuff that goes BANG, BOOM and WOO-POW!!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

And of course we have to try some new BBQ recipes, because 'Murica!!

I just cleaned my grill. If you can zoom in, that charcoal is on fire! 🔥


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Flag for the 4th! Cheater stripes.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

dtillman5 said:


> Flag for the 4th! Cheater stripes.


Nicely done...


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@dtillman5

That is a really cool idea for the 4th!

My little old ladies who ride around issuing "citations" from our wannabe-Nazis HOA would have a stroke if I did that on my lawn!

Hmm...there may be an idea here...! :shock:  :lol:


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwiax7b-vwA


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@ctrav Thank you! @FlowRider I think you just answered your own question! :lol:


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@TheTurfTamer That video looks amazing!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

dtillman5 said:


> Flag for the 4th! Cheater stripes.


You are a great American!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

TheTurfTamer said:


>


That is a beautiful design. I hope every one of your neighbors compliments you on it. I'm sure it took a lot of time to plan out and you should enjoy every compliment.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

dtillman5 said:


> Flag for the 4th! Cheater stripes.


I hope there's an airport near you so that as many people as possible can see that beauty from up above. Great job.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Those can't be left coast approved.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> Those can't be left coast approved.


All safe and sane 😜


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

The stupid-biggest fireworks show I ever did.

Two weeks ahead of the 4th, I ordered 250 HDPE tubes, turned 250 wooden plugs on my lathe, and assembled 25 racks for 1.5" mortar shells. On the afternoon of July 3rd, I unboxed all the mortar shells, threw away the paper tubes, and fused each rack of 10 shells as a separate unit. The day of the cookout, I carried all 25 racks out to the backyard site, nailed them together, screwed down the individual tubes, glued down the cakes, and cannon fused everything into one long chain. Then I started cooking burgers, brats, and chicken around noon. By the time I lit the fuse at 9 PM that night, I was totally exhausted.

In all, there were 250 1.5" mortars, 12 cakes (500g and 250g), and about 24 assorted #500 and #100 Brothers single-shot mortar tubes, chained together with slow and medium fuse. I used some "quick" fuse for a big finale at the end with a few spare cakes, mortars, and tubes set to go off together.

The cannon fuse was timed (by careful experimentation and expert calculations!) so that entire show would last about 30 minutes. Light one fuse, jog away in dramatic slo-mo, and queue the epic music. Easy, right?

Unfortunately, the fuses jumped rows right from the start. I don't see how it happened, but there were 4 and 5 shells in the air constantly, sometimes with a cake or two shooting too. It was chaos. The whole show only lasted about 8 minutes. Basically, it was one giant finale'. With an even bigger finale' at the end.

Everyone at the cookout thought it was awesome. Uh, I meant to do that. Yeah. Sure. Totally. :blush:

Every single firework went off. There wasn't a misfire. I also didn't catch anything or anyone on fire. I still can't believe I pulled it off, and I'll never do it again. I was cleaning up the mess for a month. Paper giblets were everywhere! In the grass, the bushes, the trees, the neighbor's vegetable garden, and our roofs. Each rain washed more paper bits out the downspouts. Way too much work!


----------



## Tadams1186 (Jun 10, 2019)

Me and the zoysia are ready for the 4th!!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Wow, nice back yard and lawn! That pool looks so inviting...!

But I have to know - where did you get that grill grate or cover for your fire pit? Custom made or store bought? Me likey….


----------



## Tadams1186 (Jun 10, 2019)

Hey thanks!!

The grill grates were ordered from amazon.

There is one inside that sits on bricks where I put the charcoal and the one on top which is for the food. Works awesome and can cook 20 hamburgers in minutes. I love it.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Teen mows the American Flag into fallen soldier's lawn: 'He was just a role model for me' - Yahoo Lifestyle
https://apple.news/AxTSMDNRsSuK7ukq-zhIdnQ


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I can't wait for my newly sodded Zeon Zoysia to look like that!


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

hsvtoolfool said:


> The stupid-biggest fireworks show I ever did.
> 
> Two weeks ahead of the 4th, I ordered 250 HDPE tubes, turned 250 wooden plugs on my lathe, and assembled 25 racks for 1.5" mortar shells. On the afternoon of July 3rd, I unboxed all the mortar shells, threw away the paper tubes, and fused each rack of 10 shells as a separate unit. The day of the cookout, I carried all 25 racks out to the backyard site, nailed them together, screwed down the individual tubes, glued down the cakes, and cannon fused everything into one long chain. Then I started cooking burgers, brats, and chicken around noon. By the time I lit the fuse at 9 PM that night, I was totally exhausted.
> 
> ...


Ouch, I usually zip tie 2 boards, maybe 30 cakes at most and like a 20 shot racks and that is exhausting, I actually have to work on gluing and fusing tonight, I'll probably be up until 2-3am working on it.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

My humble contribution...


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

ctrav said:


> My humble contribution...


I think it looks great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Happy 4th!


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Putting together our firework boards and had to bust out the Spud Gun for a few practice shots... Merica


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

https://youtu.be/KQ-dhuou2KI


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

PokeGrande said:


>


You can slowly pull the clear transfer tape off that sticker.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

OD on Grass said:


>


Okay I don't really watch any lawn youtube videos but.........HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Ware said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :shock:

:shock:


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> OD on Grass said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


For the win, so awesome! God Bless America!!


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

reidgarner said:


>


Haha! :thumbup:


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Ware said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Only if you're not an idiot.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

PokeGrande said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > PokeGrande said:
> ...


You're just protecting that sticker! :thumbup:


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2018)

This was very impressive in person. Taken at Longwood Gardens in Kennett Square PA.

Here's an article on how they did it: https://longwoodgardens.org/blog/2019-07-03/bent-shape


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

At the lake with wife and sister in law and brother in law. Boat (my other hobby) in the corner


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Quattro Chili Dogs Tejas Style. :bandit:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, I watched the U.S. Armed Services all get honored by our President and Vice President and their Ladies in front of the Lincoln Memorial while every branch conducted a flyover with some of our trickiest aircraft, punctuated by a double flyover by the Blue Angels, in the Salute to America, which in all honesty was just that. Outstanding!

Then, to do my part to honor America, I helped our economic expansion continue by going shopping at Lowe's and picking up some American staples to keep our home fires burning:



It was on sale for 37% off, $14.88 for two 20 pounds bags. So I had to. It was "on sale"! Because 'Murica!!

Now I get to BBQ while I BBQ!

🥵


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is the artist who is performing on the CITGO Main Stage at the Freedom Over Texas 2019 Fourth of July Celebration down on Buffalo Bayou, with everybody drinking big ol' Texas sized beers:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnyOOSE0z1c


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, I hope you good people of America enjoyed your Fourth of July by celebrating America's birthday. I'm out to go check out some fireworks, so here's a song for those who are serving our great Country while we here at home enjoy our freedoms:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruNrdmjcNTc


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Great song @FlowRider , Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Happy 4th to all of my American TLFers! Hope you guys enjoyed a great day.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I wanted to try to stripe the lawn today, but the weather did not cooperate. It sounds like my entire neighborhood is firing away in the backyard. Good sounds. I've enjoyed reading through the thread. Happy Independence Day.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

We had quite a few families over tonight. I set up a large slip and slide on the hill between my neighbors yard and ours. The kids had a blast.






I also found a perfect use for the Ortho Sprayer. Fill it with soap and set it on 2oz. I used a zip tie to keep the trigger pulled. It sprayed the plastic perfectly.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Whether you stay inside or go outside and light off some fireworks I hope everyone on here has a safe and happy 4th of July.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Schmity65+ (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)




----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

RayTL said:


> Great song @FlowRider , Happy Independence Day!


Thank you! I have a lot of friends and family in the military, and they have gone through a lot in serving our Country.

That is why celebrating national holidays mean a lot to me, especially ones celebrating America's history and world role.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

JTCJC said:


>


I feel your pain! My front and back yard was like that this AM, and I didn't set a single firework off!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

JTCJC said:


>


Same here. I was out with the blower and the bagger on the mower at 9am.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> JTCJC said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yup!


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I finally found my ancient Cybershot camera on the 4th. These are from the late afternoon that day. The stupid Sony memory card was so ancient it actually predates SD cards and can't be read by any computer! So I had to tear my house apart and find the original USB adapter cable for the silly camera just to download the photos this morning.

I had my lawn recliner out with a stogie in the driveway to watch all the firework prep from my neighbors. This was about an hour before a brief rainstorm arrived. I thought the rain would go South of my house, so I ran the irrigation system for entertainment and to wash in some fertilizer I applied earlier. To my surprise, the birds immediatlely started landing to take baths in the MP-Rotators. That made me laugh...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

JTCJC said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > JTCJC said:
> ...


I also worked on this leftover gift from the slip and slide.






I raked the whole area and fluffed it up as best I could. None of the grass is brown yet. All the darkness in the photo is dirt. Should bounce back pretty well.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> JTCJC said:
> 
> 
> > TN Hawkeye said:
> ...


Must be a Tennessee thing :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

JTCJC said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > JTCJC said:
> ...


Haha. I hadn't noticed you were from TN till you said that. If nothing else being in the lawn at 9am cleaning up fireworks and raking out mashed grass is a sign of a good parent and kids that had a good time.


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

All lawn photos look awesome guys. Keep up the great work. God bless our troops and have a great holiday. 
MAGA


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Colonel K0rn said:


> JTCJC said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That stinks. My direct neighbors didn't set any off either so I blew off their yards and driveways.


----------

